# I Saw a few Tai Chi Postures in this Kosho Shorei Ryu Lecture



## TaiChiTJ (Dec 2, 2015)

I enjoyed watching this Kosho lecture of Dave Donald, a long time Bujinkan practitioner, reviewing Hanshi Juchnik's seminar. 

At about 11:29 he shows a large frame version of a technique, saying "where I was coming from", in other words the kind of movement patterns he typically moves at and the smaller frame work Juchnik wanted him to work on in the seminar. At 11:40 he shows the smaller frame action. 

at 16:20 Dave gave me a new perspective on White Crane Spreads Wings, used in concert with the turning of the opponent. The execution of the posture "in sync" with the turning of the attackers body, at head level. 

The "checking hand" at 30:43 reminds me of the lower hand during cloud hands execution. 

32:00 Golden Cock

40:55 the importance of timing and the useless nature of some movement. 

about 48;40 they start talking about reverse punches. 49:01 Golden Cock again. (lol) Dave seems to like that.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 2, 2015)

There is a Kosho school near me run by a student of Hanshi Juchnik and I like what I see there and sometimes wish I went and trained it before I messed up my knees and injured my eye.

I also see more than a few taiji apps in my daughters Aikido class


----------



## TaiChiTJ (Dec 2, 2015)

I love to watch for TCC postures in different arts. I hope you heal up, Xue Sheng, and feel better! Maybe if the cost isn't too much the teacher could share some things about the system. For me right now it's money. I have exchanged emails with a few Kosho teachers and read some written material. As long as I can fit it into a Tai Chi Chuan perspective, I feel comfortable with the concepts. Have a great day.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 2, 2015)

Thanks, the knees are the knees, the eye was a detached retina and if I go back a start training something like Kosho Mrs. Wu would beat me


----------



## TaiChiTJ (Dec 2, 2015)

Ok Xue Sheng, you painted a very clear picture of the situation at hand.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 3, 2015)

But I have to admit.... Kosho Shorei Ryu is very tempting


----------



## seasoned (Dec 4, 2015)

Great and insightful video. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## TaiChiTJ (Dec 4, 2015)

seasoned said:


> Great and insightful video. Thanks for sharing.


Glad you liked it!


----------

